# 17 year old son



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if my 17 year old son is allowed to work in dubai if he joined us here?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The minimum working age in the UAE is 18 years, but a 15-year-old can work as per the Labour Law after obtaining written approval from his legal guardian. He would be able to work a maximum of six hours per day (doubt a 17 year old would argue with that!).

As big a question however, is would he find a job with even half-decent money.

-


----------

